# How did you buy your farm?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

We used to have a 10 acre farm in Bucks Cty, PA. The short story is that about 10 years ago, a friend of mine and I took a trip to SC to look at a horse - I passed on the horse but bought the house.

It has 25 acres on the side of a small lake with a great barn and with access to plenty of trails. Timing was right and we sold our place in PA in 1 day at over the asking price. The first time my wife saw the place was when we were in contract on both places. (She never lets me forget it).


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats funny, I live in Bucks County and hate it. We are looking to move south as well.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

horseluver250 said:


> Thats funny, I live in Bucks County and hate it. We are looking to move south as well.


????!!!!! We loved it there! We lived in Bedminster and trailered out to Nockamixon, Pennypack, Hazelton, Valley Forge, just to name a few. I just hated the snow and cold winters.


----------

